# Heads



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this forum, so hello everyone.

I have been hunting since I was a little kid. The last three or so years I have really gotten into spring light goose hunting. I have decided to take the next step and bought a bunch of decoys this year. I bought mostly socks, and am making some of my own windsocks. I do have 6 dozen shells to mix in with them, but I want more heads. I want to add heads to some of the socks. I have been looking at ebay, and on google and trying to find a site that sells just generic heads relatively cheap. I am willing to paint them, so any color will work.

Thanks


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

check the free classifieds on this site and you may find somebody that will sell you some


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Never mind, I found heads on a site for relatively cheap and purchased them. Ok well since I am talking about heads, I was planning on using some of my canadian goose shells with white heads to simulate blue geese. My question is obviously I do not want to paint the heads white, what could I use to cover the heads? I thought about sewing a tyvex bag in the shape of a head and painting the eye and beak and make it so it will slip over the head. Is there any easier way?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

i have heard of people using long socks for the heads but not sure if it will work or not i wouldnt see why it wouldnt.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

cleaned out all my old socks in my drawer the last two years, it worked great.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, so all you do is take regular old socks and slip over the heads? That works? Would it be wise to move the canadian goose decoys towards the back of the spread so the geese won't see the sock heads? Or what? I am kind of new to snow goose hunting. I am sick of setting up decoys and just having them fly over really high. I bought more decoys this year in hopes of bringing them in closer. And I have been reading up on how to set up a good spread. Also are there any good alternatives to using blinds? I spent all my money on decoys and they will fill my box of my truck up, so what should I do as far as concealment? Would putting a white sheet on and surrounding myself with decoys work well?

Thanks, sorry about the newb questions, but I want to actually have some geese come into my decoys this year.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

you want yor best where you want them to land, and that is where your heaviest consentraition of decoys are.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, well maybe I will pull the decoys out and look at them with the sock on their heads and see how they look.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I am sick of setting up decoys and just having them fly over really high. I bought more decoys this year in hopes of bringing them in closer. And I have been reading up on how to set up a good spread. Also are there any good alternatives to using blinds? I spent all my money on decoys and they will fill my box of my truck up, so what should I do as far as concealment? Would putting a white sheet on and surrounding myself with decoys work well?


If you're sick of setting up and watching them fly over, then why waste your time using socks on canadas,taking bed sheets out to cover yourself,etc. Either get a white cover suit or a blind. GOOD concealment is huge in snow goose hunting. If the birds work the spread correctly(wanting to land on the upwind side),why would you want your sock covered canadas there for them to pick apart? If you must use the sock covered canadas,use them on the downwind edges that the birds aren't really gonna work anyway.

Alex


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I have not used the canadian decoys with sock covered heads yet, i was just curious. I saw that they sould heads that would make them look like blue geese. and i understand on the concealment, i have an idea for that for this year.

Ok so i have another question, has anyone used the fatal flasher snow goose decoys? I should have asked on here a week ago, but I did not know about the site, I ended up buying some of them. They look like they would work. I have not opened the box yet, since I have been at college and it was shipped to my home.


----------



## Broke thanks (Feb 9, 2010)

Send them back they are junk learned the hard way! :******: All they do is get stuck on the stake. they look ok at best. I just bought them for filler... waste of money.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I just got home today and looked at my new fatal flashers. They are nice looking out of the box. They are cheap, but like you said they do stick to the rod. Good thing is I am going to fix that problem. I have a bunch of fiberglass rod lying around from my windsocks, I am going to take that and drill a hole big enough to fit the rod from the flashers in and put it between the rubber washers. It will be my own homemade back support. I mean I can't pass them up for the price. And they have a good concept, just needs a little improvement. I will see how the back support works and hopefully that will fix the problem. I would not see why not. Good thing the geese are late this year. I got a couple days off of school for spring break so me and my buddys will be busy adding back supports.

EDIT: Ok, I just got done trying out the new fatal flasher with back support!! It works awesome!! All I did was I had some bigger fiberglass rod lying around I cut it to 18 inches then drilled a hole big enough for the stick that sticks in the ground to go thru. Then I put the ends on put one rubber washer, then the back support, and finally the last rubber washer. It works amazing!! They look extremely realisitic, especially not that they are sturdy. The tail feathers flutter. I guess I only have 167 more to do, I better get back to work. I hope they work well this year hunting, that is the true test


----------

